
Python y los parametros por defecto [Spanish] - aaossa
https://github.com/IIC2233-2016-1/syllabus/issues/44
======
gus_massa
[¡Hola desde Argentina!]

This is an English speaking forum, so the submissions in other languages are
usually ignored or flagged, unless they are very interesting and have no
equivalent in English. (And usually an English version gets more
attention/upvotes/comments.)

I think this submission is on-topic, but there is a lot of material about the
same subject in English, so I guess this submission will not be very lucky.

I recommend to write a version in your native language and another version in
English to get more public. But I think you are preparing the material for a
class, so this idea may not be applicable here.

